# hows that then? encloser pic!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Air Temps done at 80. Water at 80 (heater not on tho yet). False plants, rocks and cork bark. Gravel and real plants in water couple rocks and gold fish. Ceramic heater, basking lamp and 3 foot UBV bulb. 12 inch aluminum vent. 6mm toughend glass wiv large glass lock. Soft wood chippings on land and small rocky cool area!!! Can anybody else think of anything I might need before my inspection on monday?

Cheers Seb.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks cool, I doubt this will effect your inspection but wouldnt crocs, aligators etc have an instinct to head down for water? I think some one else has said it.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh I supose they do but it does have to drop into the water once its on the decking there's not a massive difference between the land and the decking its about 4inch and I've sloped it out so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

STReptiles said:


> I'm sure it would be fine.


Cheers.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

I dont know anything about crocodilians by the way lol. All I can say regarding inspection is declutter the top of that viv and the area around it, just looks good if its clean, tidy and smart looking.: victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

STReptiles said:


> I dont know anything about crocodilians by the way lol. All I can say regarding inspection is declutter the top of that viv and the area around it, just looks good if its clean, tidy and smart looking.: victory:


Ha na mate me rooms normaly spot less that's just the washing wich me bird has put there insted of putting it away and a few bit and bats I've been messing about wiv 2day and yesterday while I've put the water in and that I've got bits of drift wood, gravel, rocks and tool alover the place. All my encloser are gettin extra special cleaned buy Monday and the full house mate I'm on it lol.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> Ha na mate me rooms normaly spot less that's just the washing wich me bird has put there insted of putting it away and a few bit and bats I've been messing about wiv 2day and yesterday while I've put the water in and that I've got bits of drift wood, gravel, rocks and tool alover the place. All my encloser are gettin extra special cleaned buy Monday and the full house mate I'm on it lol.


LOL cool, I'm in the process of setting up a venomous snake room at the minute.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks much better chop!!!! Cant wait to see a little caiman (if that what you are getting), wandering around :2thumb:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

STReptiles said:


> LOL cool, I'm in the process of setting up a venomous snake room at the minute.


I wish I could mate but me missus draws the line at venomus snakes. I'de love a Gaboon viper...good luck wiv yours mate.



Trootle said:


> Looks much better chop!!!! Cant wait to see a little caiman (if that what you are getting), wandering around :2thumb:


Ha cheers lad. Yeh curvs dwarf I'm looking at getting mate ill let you know how I get on.


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

if you get a smaller one, you have to watch all little holes, because they want to hide, and they go in, even when they get stuck on it, mine was lost one day in the fishtank, had a small opening in the stones on land, he digging underneath it, had to get him out, because that part under the stones is under water, with no exit for him, now that spot is gone:blush:
just watch for little places where they can get stuck under or in.
for the rest we will hear it monday i guess


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha I will ive already rammed bits of drift wood in any gaps there is no matter how small they were. I thought the vet mite pull me on that but thanks im goin to have another look at it all once I know the size of my caimen.

Cheers


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

ChopChop said:


> image


looks very pretty lol

What until the lodger moves in and re decorates !

lol

Steve


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

fangsy said:


> looks very pretty lol
> 
> What until the lodger moves in and re decorates !
> 
> ...


:2thumb:the dwarf will definally redecorate his home:lol2:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahaha I thought it might...oh well. Lol


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

i had real plants in the beginning too, now i have all plastic:whip:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol. I've only got one real plant and that's in my water so that should be ok. lol


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

PASSED IT!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> PASSED IT!!!!!!! :2thumb:


Excellent.

Where is the viv kept? In doors or in a shed?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

In bedroom lol


----------



## snakeparadise (Sep 17, 2009)

congrats on that mate, and now looking for a nice cb dwarf?: victory:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Listen to this then...I've been intouch wiv the DWA pet shop all the way threw building my encloser and goin threw my DWA process. Travelling to ther pet shop wich is not close to me wat so ever and buying my lightes and other bits and bats for my tank from there and obviously talking bout the caimem ther wich he told me would be £300 (wich it also states on the web site) he even told me he might be able to sort me a cheaper price if i wait till hrs been to germany such I have. The vet made me phone him while he was here aswell so he would know wat size I was getting. So i obviously phoned him when the vet left to say I'd passed and he's now suddenly put the prices up to £450. So within a week of talking to him the price has gone up £150. He clams hes had yhem that long now they have eat threw a huge food bill?? Wat a joke.:censor:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> Listen to this then...I've been intouch wiv the DWA pet shop all the way threw building my encloser and goin threw my DWA process. Travelling to ther pet shop wich is not close to me wat so ever and buying my lightes and other bits and bats for my tank from there and obviously talking bout the caimem ther wich he told me would be £300 (wich it also states on the web site) he even told me he might be able to sort me a cheaper price if i wait till hrs been to germany such I have. The vet made me phone him while he was here aswell so he would know wat size I was getting. So i obviously phoned him when the vet left to say I'd passed and he's now suddenly put the prices up to £450. So within a week of talking to him the price has gone up £150. He clams hes had yhem that long now they have eat threw a huge food bill?? Wat a joke.:censor:


thats shit.....he prob wanted to get your hopes up, and once u got the DWA he prob thought he cash in on it by raising the price, how large is the viv etc?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeh cheeky tho that I've found somewhere else now for £300 so its his loss. My viv is 7ft x 3ft x 3ft with a 4ft x 2ft x 14inch water area. You've seen the pic avent you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> PASSED IT!!!!!!! :2thumb:


 
Fantastic, now wheres my invite to come round and see it once you have got one lol

I honestly didnt think you would pass it with having a wooden viv.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Ha honestly he was imprested he did loads of measurments and that. Yeh u can cum up pal when ive got it no worries. Are you on facebook


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you passed your DWA test :thumb: What sex are you getting?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Carnuss said:


> Glad to hear you passed your DWA test :thumb: What sex are you getting?


Ha cheers. I'm trying for a female but think there hard to sex as youngsters.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice one mate!I


----------

